# Sonax BSD sale..



## chongo

Just let you guys that Sonax BSD is £6.99 at euro parts:argie: in stock and free delivery


----------



## nicks16v

Has anybody ordered from ECP lately ? I heard previously that they would show the Sonax in stock on the webpage. Once ordered they were sending emails to say they are on backorder, leaving no choice but to cancel the order.


----------



## Cookies

I ordered bsd from them last Wednesday and it was here on Saturday morning. 

Cooks


----------



## Norton

Nice once Chongo - 2 ordered and also got 10% discount which is available till end of today by putting promo code EXTRA10 at check out :thumb:


----------



## jag1

ordered BSD last Tuesday got it on Thursday +extra 10% off what a bargain.


----------



## Norton

Mine turned up as ordered. - bargain. - also got some extreme full effect wheel cleaner at the same time and similar price / discount :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

I`ve noticed the container has changed, is the product still the same o9r has it been tweaked...


----------



## Kimo

bradleymarky said:


> I`ve noticed the container has changed, is the product still the same o9r has it been tweaked...


Been tweaked apparently but very much the same


----------



## bradleymarky

Kimo said:


> Been tweaked apparently but very much the same


Nice one. just ordered 2 for £12.58...be rude not to at that price


----------



## willj

From what I've read the previous BSD was a bit sticky to take off?

The stuff I ordered from ECP has turned up and it went on and came off without any issues whatsoever. I was fully intending to mix it but now see no need.

Cracking deal btw - I ordered 3 bottles. Should see me through for some time!


----------



## v1nn1e

Ha, ha 

Was just looking to post...

Bought some from Camberley this morning ;¬)


----------



## lemansblue92

if you guys are looking to order from ECP the current 10% discount code is XMAS

have to admit their range isn't too bad considering its not a specific detailing place, plus you cant beat a bit of free p+p or click and collect for a little order here and there


----------



## SKY

Picked up a bottle today from ECP for £6 all in. bloody good price for 750ml.


----------



## br3n

Thanks, grabbed 2 BSD's and some nano glass cleaner — Bargain


----------



## Leebo310

What's bsd like as a drying aid?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

I used to use it when it was in the older packaging, was good stuff but just wasnt cost effective tbh


----------



## Cuffy

Couldn't resist getting some for that price from ECP, got some Sonax interior cleaner also. 

Was rather impressed by the quality of the bottle on arrival yesterday

Hoping for a window of dry weather to get some applied over the holidays


----------



## chongo

Just ordered 2x sonax BSD 750ml plus sonax nano glass cleaner x2 for £22.00 all in, code XMAS, from euro car parts.


----------



## motodrb

BSD ordered, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## lemansblue92

br3n said:


> Thanks, grabbed 2 BSD's and some nano glass cleaner - Bargain





chongo said:


> Just ordered 2x sonax BSD 750ml plus sonax nano glass cleaner x2 for £22.00 all in, code XMAS, from euro car parts.


LOL I placed the exact same order as you guys, hope it good stuff, never tried sonax products before but they seem to get good recommendations by experienced detailers, and at this sort of price with free p+p surely can't go wrong


----------



## chongo

Lemansblue92, you won't be disappointed, Sonax BSD& nano glass cleaner are excellent products mate.


----------



## S7ephen j

Ordered mine Sunday received Tuesday very quick and free postage will be keeping an eye on euro car parts site


----------



## shine247

S7ephen j said:


> Ordered mine Sunday received Tuesday very quick and free postage will be keeping an eye on euro car parts site


Very fast, ordered Tuesday night, here today. DHL brought it.


----------



## chongo

This came today, bargain at £22.06 new formula.


----------



## Cuffy

Was so impressed with the beading the bsd produced I ordered two more bottles. Well stocked for 2016

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

chongo said:


> This came today, bargain at £22.06 new formula.


Very nice too, feels like you get something for your money. Tried the bsd on a couple of panels yesterday, can't say I noticed any particular grabbing, have another bottle on the way along with a nano glass.


----------



## lemansblue92

Ordered mine xmas eve it arroved today, guys if this is to be used within a maintence wash, is this best applied after rinsing or after drying?










Plan to wash to wifes car tommorow so hoping to try it out. The nano glass also arrived and had a quick play with it, one thing i noticed with that is you really dont need to use much to get the job done.


----------



## chongo

It can be use as a drying aid, or as a quick detailer, when it rains the beeding is mad .


----------



## Norton

I use it after drying and its awesome - the more I use it the more impressed I am with it and as for beading..............


----------



## P1ngman1969

just ordered my 2 bottles & thanks for the tip :thumb:


----------



## p1tse

Does it have any cleaning abilities to it?


----------



## chongo

That's a new one, never been ask that before! You could but you would use more product, best used after your wash as it will give you more protection over winter month's .. Am going to order more today so I will be well stocked up for the year, and at that price you would be mad not to.


----------



## shine247

chongo said:


> Am going to order more today so I will be well stocked up for the year, and at that price you would be mad not to.


I wish you had not said that. One is for sure arriving today because there was a dhl card on the mat last night. . Then nano glass might arrive as well.


----------



## chongo

Go on, just do it you will kick your self if it goes back to normal price because e/parts will wonder why it is selling so good!! (What's that I here) please buy ME please..lol


----------



## Kevlar

2 x bsd and 1 x npt arrived this morning dhl really quick delivery used the XMAS code at checkout and got a few quid off to - also got quidco.


----------



## shine247

chongo said:


> Go on, just do it you will kick your self if it goes back to normal price because e/parts will wonder why it is selling so good!! (What's that I here) please buy ME please..lol


Well this JUST arrived, I had one in the basket with quidco at the time, I think I will find use for one more.


----------



## p1tse

Kevlar said:


> 2 x bsd and 1 x npt arrived this morning dhl really quick delivery used the XMAS code at checkout and got a few quid off to - also got quidco.


Any other sonax item worth getting same time if there's a discount code and I have quidco?


----------



## shine247

Well as a trial for BSD, on Monday I applied it to sections and today see the result. Seems fair and for speed of application I think it will prove handy over winter months on certain vehicles. If it only last 2 weeks it will serve a purpose. I cannot see the point of putting it over expensive waxes just applied but if you are short on time.... This car had a single coat of 476 applied a week or so before but I had not seen beading like this.


----------



## Bezste

This was mine after after 2 weeks. Used BSD original formula - I think it is clear, not blue(?)


----------



## alan hanson

For a fiver it can't be beaten simple as that really


----------



## lemansblue92

alan hanson said:


> For a fiver it can't be beaten simple as that really


I 2nd that! Tried mine out for the 1st time on the wife's motor this morning and was impressed, ordered another 3 bottles this afternoon


----------



## alan hanson

old formula performed beyond expectations just application could often misbehave for some but the new blue formula seems to have addressed this making it a win win.


----------



## chongo

I think it is the bargain of the year for a detailing product.


----------



## Ross

Is the blue one an updated formula?


----------



## alan hanson

Yeh blue is new formula


----------



## Oldsparky

This is the new "blue" stuff. Been using it as part of winter wash regime. This is black polo about a week after washing and a quick spritz of BSD all over.

Cracking stuff


----------



## bradleymarky

I still don't understand how they can sell it at half the price others are selling it at.


----------



## chongo

bradleymarky said:


> I still don't understand how they can sell it at half the price others are selling it at.


It's a big company:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

These are the sort of comments that get me thinking 5 bottles aren't enough, hmmm


----------



## lemansblue92

The other annoying thing is that free p+p, nothing to stop you going back and adding more


----------



## AndyA4TDI

lemansblue92 said:


> These are the sort of comments that get me thinking 5 bottles aren't enough, hmmm


5 year use by date helps


----------



## Cuffy

lemansblue92 said:


> The other annoying thing is that free p+p, nothing to stop you going back and adding more


Completely agree, I ordered one, used it once and was so impressed I ordered two more, worked out at the current run rate I would only just make it to the end of the year so ordered two more.


----------



## MDC250

AndyA4TDI said:


> 5 year use by date helps


Is that right Andy? Going to run out of time to use mine


----------



## AndyA4TDI

MDC250 said:


> Is that right Andy? Going to run out of time to use mine


All the Sonax gear I have indicates a 5 year expiry date from the date on the bottle neck


----------



## turbosnoop

As much as everyone raves about this, and id love to try it, before I buy something I have to justify it in my mind, and I can't justify me buying this. I've got meguiars ultimate qwik wax which I sometimes use after a wash. Water hates it. It lasts quite well too. I've also recently got Ag rapid detailer, for cleaning and leaving some protection. So in the summer post washing I'll use Ag on bug residue. The thought of the BSD being grabby when drying my car puts me off, as I found that with fusso, didn't like it. Just wandered if anyone thinks I've got this wrong?


----------



## Ross

Is the new forumla much better than the original one?


----------



## lemansblue92

MDC250 said:


> Is that right Andy? Going to run out of time to use mine


You must have some Aladdin's cave of detailing sprays mate if you've 5 year old BSD bottles knocking about lol


----------



## MDC250

lemansblue92 said:


> You must have some Aladdin's cave of detailing sprays mate if you've 5 year old BSD bottles knocking about lol


Nah, it's down to me having 9 odd litres of the stuff


----------



## james_death

Only recently gotten round to getting some of this and had no grabbing from it and if i only had to have one item out off all my waxes etc and i do have stacks this stuff would be the only thing i would have... oh so easy to use great performance.


----------



## chrisc

Try npt james it'll blow you away how good it is have both


----------



## Kimo

chrisc said:


> Try npt james it'll blow you away how good it is have both


Great combo it is

Much cheaper than the competition too


----------



## chrisc

There nano is great aswell the tiny tiny tin one.
All there products work good with each other


----------



## Hufty

lemansblue92 said:


> These are the sort of comments that get me thinking 5 bottles aren't enough, hmmm


I did that bought 5 bottles then saw 5 litres for £34 and bought one of them, you just need to buy more cars :lol:

Also if you are on there another top product is nano glass cleaner, use like a spray wipe but it acts like a sealant, add the nano windscreen wash and your wipers might never move again.


----------



## lemansblue92

Hufty said:


> I did that bought 5 bottles then saw 5 litres for £34 and bought one of them, you just need to buy more cars :lol:
> 
> Also if you are on there another top product is nano glass cleaner, use like a spray wipe but it acts like a sealant, *add the nano windscreen wash and your wipers might never move again*.


:lol: what a comment, I was looking into the nano screenwash as I already have the nano glass cleaner, cracking stuff. Just deciding between the Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano Concentrate or the SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate, are they dilutable or do you get both for each season?


----------



## Hufty

I get the one in slim bottle with like a square head you squeeze amount into top section 40ml I think then just top up water in washer bottle. It's the clear view one I think.


----------



## alan hanson

turbosnoop said:


> As much as everyone raves about this, and id love to try it, before I buy something I have to justify it in my mind, and I can't justify me buying this. I've got meguiars ultimate qwik wax which I sometimes use after a wash. Water hates it. It lasts quite well too. I've also recently got Ag rapid detailer, for cleaning and leaving some protection. So in the summer post washing I'll use Ag on bug residue. The thought of the BSD being grabby when drying my car puts me off, as I found that with fusso, didn't like it. Just wandered if anyone thinks I've got this wrong?


old version could misbehave on application/removal.

theres no justification needed when its 6-7 pounds delivered wipes the floor with the two you have mentioned.

also noted i change it into a different bottle, which mists/spray rather than stream as you don't need a lot.


----------



## mt8

Have only just started to use this product but as others have said brilliant product and for the price cannot be beaten, so bought another bottle of bsd and a bottle of the nano glass cleaner to try for a change, all in £11 delivered for both - can't beat that


----------



## BrummyPete

Ordered a bottle for myself and one for my mate president swirl, using the discount code made it less than 6 quid each, willing to give it a try for that price


----------



## shine247

Hurry!

Biggest ever sale ends midnight tonight.

Says my email


----------



## delz0r

I think I need to stock up on some of this. What are the steps to get it for less than £6?


----------



## heavyd

My little sonax haul landed today


----------



## Citromark

A nice little haul of Sonax goodies .

Mark


----------



## bradleymarky

Got a text to say my order is coming tomorrow-----x2 BSD and some glass cleaner.


----------



## chongo

Well done it again got Meguairs last touch detailer spray 3.75l, leather gel , interior cleaner, all for £36. No more!


----------



## chrisc

chongo said:


> Well done it again got Meguairs last touch detailer spray 3.75l, leather gel , interior cleaner, all for £36. No more!


what all bulk


----------



## chongo

chrisc said:


> what all bulk


No just the detail spray just under 4lts, so it worked out if i just bought the detail spray from another site it would av been at that price I paid tonight and no sonax products, but it worked out I basically got the Sonax stuff for free:thumb::thumb: best bargain of the year


----------



## super_cds

delz0r said:


> I think I need to stock up on some of this. What are the steps to get it for less than £6?


add code: xmas
Still working at 5.30am

£5.94 inc p n p


----------



## james_death

chrisc said:


> Try npt james it'll blow you away how good it is have both


Think i have two of the npt somewhere...:lol:


----------



## B8sy86

Still working now but nano glass has sold out


----------



## Bezste

Just ordered £30 worth of stuff. Coupon still working!


----------



## nickyd

xmas discount appears to have been now deleted. 
N.


----------



## turbosnoop

Managed to get a bottle ordered in time, not that I needed another qd/spray sealant type product lol


----------



## chongo

Got some NPT and used code so still working.


----------



## lemansblue92

chongo said:


> Got some NPT and used code so still working.


have you used NPT before? I've got some on the way since it was cheap, probably wont get a chance to use it for ages though


----------



## Citromark

NPT and Bsd is a great combo .

Mark


----------



## p1tse

Only have half a bottle left and so about to order but discount code not workknf
Was also going to try their nano glass cleaner


----------



## super_cds

5% off code Use Promo Code: TX-945-GF
Don't forget quidco too


----------



## bradleymarky

My order came but the glass cleaner is "to follow'


----------



## lemansblue92

bradleymarky said:


> My order came but the glass cleaner is "to follow'


My nano glass cleaner was "to follow" got some other bits coming from them today to maybe it will be included with them, if not perhaps its a stock issue


----------



## shine247

I have to say, I have had a slightly embarrassing five orders from them (but one did have an exhaust clamp within ) and they have all all been well packed with fast shipping. Quite outstanding considering the time of year.


----------



## mt8

bradleymarky said:


> My order came but the glass cleaner is "to follow'


My order came through but same as you no nano glass cleaner but to follow, I'm sure when I placed the order it stated that although not showing in stock on their website, that they have further stock reserved elsewhere/ delivery of stock is imminent so shouldn't have to wait too long. Hopefully:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

I had 2 parcels from them today, 1 box containing sonax nanopro screen wash and the 2nd larger box containing some NPT. Nano glass cleaner still to follow, all very well packaged but I'm glad I'm not paying for all these deliveries!


----------



## organgrinder

I got most of my order today but yesterday I got an email notification that some items were out of stock - I called them to find out what the problem was and was told that the nano glass cleaner was out of stock and they expected to get more in by mid January. 

However this afternoon I got notification from DHL that they had a parcel for me which would be delivered tomorrow.

Given the price of the stuff I can't see how they are making any money with all these shipments.


----------



## shine247

Now giving away a mobile charger on orders over £10, code, freegift. BSD still £6.99 but non stock item.
Just in case anyone wants a charger!


----------



## mt8

Quick update, just had e-mail confirming nano glass cleaner due in warehouse on or before 15th January, not to long to wait


----------



## delz0r

Ordered 4x BSD on the 4th. Email today saying they expect them in their warehouse on the 20th.


----------



## joey.180sx

This my first time using them and I ordered 3 X bsd and 2 X nano glass cleaner last night and got this email this morning but didn't say when in stock. Anyone else get this?

non-stock items and we are currently checking price and availability with our special orders team. We shall update you accordingly within 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## bradleymarky

Just got another email to say my glass cleaner (didnt come with my order) is in London and has been dispatched.


----------



## Sicskate

Just ordered a bottle of bsd to see what's so special about it. 

When ordering it's apparently in stock and ready to send.


----------



## bradleymarky

Sicskate said:


> Just ordered a bottle of bsd to see what's so special about it.
> 
> When ordering it's apparently in stock and ready to send.


Only 1 bottle :doublesho its fantastic stuff for the water behaviour alone.


----------



## Sicskate

Yeah, just the 1 for now. 

I have so much stuff, I know I'll only use it the once. 

I'm really enjoying dodo future armour at the moment, I doubt this could replace it. 

Also, seems this offer is very regular.


----------



## tigerspill

Can I just understand what BSD is about.

I have cleaned, decontaminated and polished my car and applied two coats of Super Natural Hybrid as the LSP

Do I used something like BSD after each wash to "top up" the LSP?

Is Dodo Future Armour a comparable product (i.e. designed to do the same thing as BSD)?


----------



## organgrinder

BSD is a regular use product to keep the car looking sharp and also for great beading. it also helps keep the car a bit cleaner a bit longer. I use it on my wife's car and if it is dry I gets a top up after every wash. The wife's car is white and I think it gives a great gloss on a difficult colour. Due to the holidays and the weather it hasn't been touched for 4 weeks now and it is still beading well so the protection is pretty reasonable.

I have never used Dodo Future Armour but from what I have read I think it is a bit more like Gtechniq C2V3 which is a spray sealant which would give better protection for longer. It's just that after a short time and a few washes you might get the urge to sharpen the looks up a bit again.


----------



## matt303

Looks like my order has shipped well within the 5-7 day re-stock time the site listed, chucked a bottle of their Red Summer Car Wash Shampoo on the order as it was only £4.99


----------



## tigerspill

Just ordered. At £6.99 and great feedback it would b e rude not to 
How many cars will one container do?


----------



## organgrinder

tigerspill said:


> Just ordered. At £6.99 and great feedback it would b e rude not to
> How many cars will one container do?


I've never done a count but I reckon I'd get about 20 out of a bottle. Depends a bit on the size of the car. Wife's is an A5 Cabrio so no roof but still a decent size.


----------



## Coxyboy123

What is the Sonax car shampoo like? Is it worth stocking up on that? I've never used it.


----------



## tigerspill

organgrinder said:


> I've never done a count but I reckon I'd get about 20 out of a bottle. Depends a bit on the size of the car. Wife's is an A5 Cabrio so no roof but still a decent size.


Unfortunately just got an emails saying out of stock and they will get back with a new price


----------



## ffrs1444

Back order now as already said just the wait out game now


----------



## kvn618

Make sure to use voucher code FREEGIFT if spending over £10 for free mobile charge bank worth £20


----------



## Sicskate

Freegift code doesn't work with their extra10 code.


----------



## C-Max

Just had a email from ECP. My nano glass cleaner will be delivered Monday. It's at there Heathrow sort facility at the moment.


----------



## motodrb

Mine received, test tomorrow after 1st full clean in 2016


----------



## heavyd

Tried the new version of bsd today. Much more user friendly than the old version! Good stuff for the price


----------



## bradleymarky

Glass cleaner has just turned up. interested to see how it performs.

Meant to say, the spray nozzle on the sonax range is very good unlike others i could mention.


----------



## lemansblue92

the last of my orders arrived last week:
5	Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer 750ml
2	Sonax Xtreme Glass Clear Nano Pro 500ml
1	Sonax Xtreme Clear View 1:100 Nano Pro 250ml
1	Sonax Xtreme Protect Shine Hybrid 210ml
1	Sonax Car Shampoo Concentrate Red Summer 1L
Costing £55.16


----------



## mt8

My nano glass cleaner has been delivered today as well, looking forward to trying it out this week.


----------



## Stephan

Anybody experience with the Extreme Paste Wax from Sonax. If it's in line like the other Extreme products it will be good...


----------



## matt303

My detailing spray turned up, no sign of the car shampoo either in the box or on the advice slip.


----------



## dillinja999

Used the extreme wax the other day, found it very oily


----------



## Cuffy

My tip, try not to get the bsd on your hands. Despite wearing gloves I managed to get a little on my right hand on Saturday and it's blistered and been cracking ever since.

The sight of the extreme beading eases the pain though


----------



## Sicskate

Really?? 

Anyone else had this issue??


----------



## danwel

Not had that issue myself. Maybe you just have sensitive skin????


----------



## toni

Not had any problem and got plenty of times BSD on my hands.
The MSDS doesn't state any special skin reactions.



> After skin contact:
> Generally the product does not irritate the skin.
> Wash the areas of skin affected
> with water and a mild detergent


You might have really sensitive skin or something else got on the skin before BSD.


----------



## Bezste

Used BSD loads of times without gloves and never had any issues. Might be worth putting a small drop on your forearm to test for an allergy.


----------



## Cuffy

Yeah I do have sensitive skin but I didn't get much on my hands to warrant the reaction. 

Colder weather probably makes it worse.


----------



## alan hanson

cant imagine there's anything in BSD that would cause blistering chemically wise, i've got shed loads on my hands when pouring etc, doesnt sound quite right


----------



## Kimo

I've got very very sensitive skin but spilt bsd on my hands before and didn't effect them

Weird, are you on any medication or creams that could have reacted?


----------



## Cuffy

The only thing I use is vaseline intensive care. I have dry hands and sensitive skin the bsd just dried my hand out more make them crack, guess it is very hydrophobic stuff. Rainx is the only other thing I have reacted too like this. 

Doesn't deter me from using it is marvelous stuff just need to protect my hands at all times.


----------



## alan hanson

ah so cracking not blistering (as in chemical burn?) after washing cars in the cold my hand crack and bleed all over right pain


----------



## Cuffy

I have minor blistering but I think that's due to the irritation, I wouldn't say it was a chemical burn. 

I feel your pain with the cracking. 

Wouldn't want to put anyone off using this product as its great but if you do have dry or sensitive skin just wear gloves at all times as its been an uncomfortable week for me so far.


----------



## joey.180sx

Great service from these.Glass cleaner arrived Tuesday and bsd today. Can't wait to try them for first time.


----------



## BrummyPete

Second lot of bsd has arrived, have to admit I wish I had bought more but think the bottles I have got are gonna last me a while


----------



## super_cds

vcode

12% off


----------



## dillinja999

Used the new blue BSD today and its a lot more user friendly and better gloss to my eyes too


----------



## chongo

Anybody got any new codes for eurocar parts ??


----------



## nickka

SALE5 gives 5% off for purchases over £10 - not massive but something at least


----------



## super_cds

new code MVC-01-416


----------



## sean ryan

Any new codes?


----------



## Yellow Dave

10% code 
LOVEDISCOUNT

Ends midnight tonight


----------



## sean ryan

Yellow Dave said:


> 10% code
> LOVEDISCOUNT
> 
> Ends midnight tonight


Legend dave thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## super_cds

15% off be quick thou
TX15ZG
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761

£5.94 inc pnp


----------



## Sparkycasual

Thanks for the code.
Just placed an order for 2 bottles of BSD at £11-88 in total, so hard to beat that.


----------



## malcky

Just jumped on the bandwagon and ordered 2 bottles of this using the 15% code......now just need to read up on what I've just bought.....never used it before. Haha

Is this applied to a wet car to act like a drying aid then rinsed off again or is it applied to a washed, dried and waxed car?


----------



## james_death

malcky said:


> Just jumped on the bandwagon and ordered 2 bottles of this using the 15% code......now just need to read up on what I've just bought.....never used it before. Haha
> 
> Is this applied to a wet car to act like a drying aid then rinsed off again or is it applied to a washed, dried and waxed car?


Can do all the above, best to get most water off first then spray on and buff off remaining water is gone and clear dry panels.

Can be used on its own or over wax a true bargain product so simple and affective.


----------



## Puglife

Just ordered another 2 bottles with 'MARCHMAD' code, such a cheap product and tbh one of my favourites!


----------



## Scooby-RB

Just placed an order,thanks for the code Puglife :thumb:


----------



## acrebo

£5.94 delivered. Quite possibly the best car cleaning bargain I've ever encountered!


----------



## bradleymarky

I gave the Sonax glass cleaner a go yesterday and it was pretty decent stuff for the price.


----------



## tosh

EASTER20 code at the moment for 20% off


----------



## Alanalan

Thanks for the code.


----------



## pxr5

Yeah thanks for the code. £11.18 for 2 BSDs - top bargain.


----------



## super_cds

bat25 for 25% off
£ 10.48 for 2


----------



## MagpieRH

Ordered 3 last night with Easter code, just got a text to say delivery tomorrow - thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------

